# I need a Dutch gerechtsdeurwaarder in Amsterdam!



## Mr. Staats (Mar 19, 2015)

I need a Dutch gerechtsdeurwaarder in Amsterdam to serve legal process on a Dutch company. The gerechtsdeurwaarder needs to understand the difference between serving legal process from another E.U. member state, and from North America. If the legal process comes from within the E.U., the recipient can reject it if it isn't translated into Dutch. However, the Hague Convention on the Service Abroad of Judicial and Extrajudicial Documents, which governs service of legal process from North America, there is no requirement to translate the documents and the recipient can't refuse them on this ground. I need a good gerechtsdeurwaarder who understands this important difference. 

Help is appreciated!

Mr. Staats


----------

